# Recovered after 5 years and a half



## solution90

So i have suffered chronic dp for 5 years and a half; i thought my life was over but i found a solution that helped me a recover with in a period of 5 days; and now it feels like dp never existed int he first place.

I found out that dp/dr is mostly related to tensions in the back of the head upto your forehead down your eyes, ears, and nasal passageway; so once you tackle the issue that causes these tensions in the first place you'll be fine and recover in no time, good news is these tensions seem to be mostly a connected issue rather than a seperate issue; so once you find the main issue all the other lingering issues will get fixed too 

So i did this 2-3 times a day for 3-4 days in a row

I took bottled water boiled it and fused it with garlic; yes garlic; and mixed it with a teaspoon of non-idioized salt, then used it for a sinus rinse on the left side of my nostrils; because my blockages mostly came from my left nostril; so i focused more on it; reason it helped is garlic are known to kill bacteria that causes blockages in your nasal passageway; so this is why its effective; anyways 3-4 of doing it ihave recovered completly

this is a link that will explain the process of doing it http://flowingzen.com/4538/at-last-sinus-relief-that-works/

BTW do not use tap water!! use bottled water instead because they are healthier and cleaner!

so these are the steps:

1. Grind 3-5 cloves of garlic
2. Leave it in the open for 15 minutes to activate its ingredients 
3. place bits of it in a glass that can stand boiled water
4. boil distilled bottle of water(Avoid tap water by all means)
5. Place the boiled water on top of the placed garlic
6. Leave it for five minutes or so; so the garlic gets fused with the water as much as possible
7. then place it in another glass using a stainer so you only take purified water/garlic
8. Add teaspoon of non-iodized salt to the fusion. I think Kosher salt is non-iodized.
9. Place it in the sinus rise/neti pot
10. place it in one side of your nostril and see what difference it makes; if it doesnt make any different use it in your other nostril; in my case using it on the left nostril did the magic for me.

after the sinus rinse make sure you drink purified water/garlic fusion; then eat one piece of cardamom to kill the garlic smell; cardamom itself is also known to be very healthy and known to counteract digestive problems. Use it to combat nausea, acidity, bloating, gas, heartburn, loss of appetite, constipation, and much more.

Edit: Also on addition to this i used cayenne steams, garlic steams, cardamom steams; drank cayenne water, garlic water, cardamom water, and also ate cayenne, ate cardamom; these additional things also helped in opening up my blocked passages

Thanks


----------



## solution90

time2wakeup said:


> wow - nice!!!!! this def gives me some hope! i've had DP for 6 years and I believe 100% that something physical is causing it. how did you stumble upon this solution after so many years with DP?


I have always known that this was the reason i just did not know how to tackle it directly; reason was everytime i used many treatment such as cupping, steam, etc they were not enough in opening up the numbness feeling in the back of my head that was causing difficulty in breathing in the first place; so this solution i discussed about seemed to tackle the numbness issue that dp/dr people have.

Dp/Dr seems to be caused by a numbing feeling that causes that makes one feel detached; and that detached feeling gives a coldish feeling; this feeling is associated with blocked nasal passageways that leads to pressure around your eyes, up to the forehead and back to the back of your head once you solve that; you'll be fine; and you'll recover in no time; the best way to tackle it in my opinion is through garlic/water with non-iodized salt through sinus rinse

*for safety precautions*: avoid tap water by all means and boil distilled water instead


----------



## Broken

So could you not breath through your nose? I have tension in my head and top of the neck... but I can breath freely through my nose. Although I am also starting to think my dp may have a physical cause. In my case I'm guna get a lyme disease test


----------



## M1k3y

so u took garlic and idolized salt and put it on a water bottle, and washed ur nostrils? like inside and out? man whatever may help, idgaf


----------



## M1k3y

solution90 said:


> So i have suffered chronic dp for 5 years and a half; i thought my life was over but i found a solution that helped me a recover with in a period of 5 days; and now it feels like dp never existed int he first place.
> 
> I found out that dp/dr is mostly related to tensions in the back of the head upto your forehead down your eyes, ears, and nasal passageway; so once you tackle the issue that causes these tensions in the first place you'll be fine and recover in no time, good news is these tensions seem to be mostly a connected issue rather than a seperate issue; so once you find the main issue all the other lingering issues will get fixed too
> 
> So i did this 2-3 times a day for 3-4 days in a row
> 
> I took bottled water boiled it and fused it with garlic; yes garlic; and mixed it with a teaspoon of non-idioized salt, then used it for a sinus rinse on the left side of my nostrils; because my blockages mostly came from my left nostril; so i focused more on it; reason it helped is garlic are known to kill bacteria that causes blockages in your nasal passageway; so this is why its effective; anyways 3-4 of doing it ihave recovered completly
> 
> this is a link that will explain the process of doing it http://flowingzen.com/4538/at-last-sinus-relief-that-works/
> 
> BTW do not use tap water!! use bottled water instead because they are healthier and cleaner!
> 
> Thanks


yo bro if u cud make a utube video on how u did this i would love u, i already love u already but what the heck, a netty pot? like do i put galric with the boil water, idk man im confused


----------



## alnadine20

So ur saying ur dp dr was caused by always having sinus issues and once u cleared that up ur dp went away?


----------



## wexrcvyc65t79hgbuvd768ft

.


----------



## solution90

Yes in addition to tension in my upper neck and head; the nasal passageway of my nose were also blocked this was how bad my situation is; once i started using the sinus rinse; it cleared up many issues related to tinnitus, sinusittes, excessive mucus.

sinus, tinnitus, excessive mucus, etc they're all related; using a sinus rinse with water/garlic is one way to deal with it and for me it cleared these blockages/tensions i had; because garlic is known to be effective in terms of killing bacteria and opening up blocked passages.

Sinus rinse is fine; this is what i used but you can use netty pot
so these are the steps:

1. Grind 3-5 cloves of garlic
2. Leave it in the open for 15 minutes to activate its ingredients 
3. place bits of it in a glass that can stand boiled water
4. boil distilled bottle of water(Avoid tap water by all means)
5. Place the boiled water on top of the placed garlic
6. Leave it for five minutes or so; so the garlic gets fused with the water as much as possible
7. then place it in another glass using a stainer so you only take purified water/garlic
8. Add teaspoon of non-iodized salt to the fusion. I think Kosher salt is non-iodized.
9. Place it in the sinus rise/neti pot
10. place it in one side of your nostril and see what difference it makes; if it doesnt make any different use it in your other nostril; in my case using it on the left nostril did the magic for me.
You can do this 3 times a day; the morning, evening, and night before you go to bed
Or do it two times a day; morning and night
Or once a day

after the sinus rinse make sure you drink purified water/garlic fusion; then eat one piece of cardamom to kill the garlic smell; cardamom itself is also known to be very healthy and known to counteract digestive problems. Use it to combat nausea, acidity, bloating, gas, heartburn, loss of appetite, constipation, and much more.

This is the video of how to use a sinus rinse


----------



## solution90

heyhi said:


> What were your symptoms?


Chronic Dp/Dr for 5 years straight


----------



## XBrave

this is the second or third time idk, that i'm seeing this on this website. Sinus blockage. someone else (lana? lynda sth like that was her name) had posted about having moments of reality after clearing his nose. sinus blockage is definitely the thing that i've been dealing with since childhood. but what about all the trauma ? how just how this all could be related?


----------



## seven

Yess, Miss Lana ) but seriously i dont know what to think about it


----------



## Broken

Because people want to simplify things to 2 factors to plot a graph. Look at global warming, people are obsessed with CO2. Water is a greenhouse gas, the most powerful (I believe). Are all the trees we chop down irrelevant as well? It's a big complex picture.

Depression and mental illness are the same. Inflammation and gut bacteria have been linked to depression. For me I think inflammation and the immune system could be involved with this. It makes sense that an infection caused a caveman pain each day, then the 'depression genes' switch on when it hasnt healed in a few days. He withdraws, rests and inflammation set in to help the immune system overcome it. The difference might be we switched those genes on through emotional pain, as the brain can't tell the difference between physical or emotional pain. For me CBD oil seems to have calmed down inflammation in my body, which has actually opened up my ears (can't tell sinuses). My ears used to crack and pop when I swallowed which has got better.. Guna give it a few months to see if it progresses


----------



## wexrcvyc65t79hgbuvd768ft

.


----------



## XBrave

congratulations on your recovery! I just remembered some stuff about another user of this forum who had posted all about recovering by "fasting" and fasting is known to clear blockages in the system . some months ago I asked people if they suffer from sinusitis (on facebook depersonalization group) and about 50% of them answered "yes". so maybe there's a connection between Allergy, sinusitis and DPDR.


----------



## KittyKitten

Hmmm. Okay, so I went out today and bought a neti pot, fresh garlic and non-iodized salt. I'm going to be starting this over the next day or two (I would start it tonight but I forgot to pick up a mini strainer to ensure that no garlic bits get into the finished water mixture, so still have to pick that up.)

Honestly, I'm not expecting miracles. While I'm hopeful and like almost everyone here, I'm always looking for a quick-fix "cure", but personally, I just don't think it's a sinus issue. I think my DP/DR is mental rather than physical. I have awful OCD and anxiety issues and I doubt a sinus blockage causes intrusive and existential thoughts, hehe.

As far as my sinuses, I don't have allergies and I rarely get sick. My nose does tend to feel "stuffed" off and on, but it's not something that's problematic and it never runs. However I will agree with one thing: when DP/DR started almost two years ago for me, I thought it was the flu or an ear infection at first. I went from being fine to feeling "stuffed" "clogged" or "blocked"....like my perception was off. Similar to when your ears get clogged at certain altitudes.

But, I'm willing to give this a try and will report how I'm feeling while doing this rinse each day.


----------



## KittyKitten

However, going over this thread, maybe inflammation is an issue for me. My DP/DR started shortly after I recovered from bulimia and put on weight. I gained 50lbs in roughly 8 months after recovering from my eating disorder and that's around the time my OCD and DP/DR flared up.

My current diet is awful! I laugh about it that I recovered from bulimia but not binge eating. I eat lots of sugar and processed food, tons of artificial sweeteners. Maybe if I clean up my diet that'd help too. Who knows! Thoughts?


----------



## solution90

after the sinus rinse make sure you drink purified water/garlic fusion; then eat one piece of cardamom to kill the garlic smell; cardamom itself is also known to be very healthy and and known to counteract digestive problems. Use it to combat nausea, acidity, bloating, gas, heartburn, loss of appetite, constipation, and much more. If you do this after every rinse for a period of 3 days you'll definitly see an imporvment.


----------



## KittyKitten

time2wakeup said:


> Me too!!! I've read that recovering from an eating disorder can cause leaky gut - because your gut is in such a bad state from the ED that rapidly reintroducing food can really tear it up, I guess? I was basically anorexic in college and drinking lots of coffee. After college I tried prozac to try to calm down (I was also starting to eat normally around this time). Then after just a few weeks on prozac, the DP started and never went away. And then after a few months on prozac I started to get AWFUL stomach pains, and that's why I quit the prozac - I think it was ripping my gut up because my stomach was so unused to metabolizing anything - just one of many theories I have I guess. I totally think it could be leaky gut/leaky brain for us! You def need to clean up your diet - I only started to feel better once I switched to keto (not a triggering diet for me because you can eat as much as you want, just don't eat carby stuff), and then felt even better after quitting caffeine and alcohol. I can't tolerate meds/supplements.


Oh wow! I thought I was the only one here who has dealt with an eating disorder! I was bulimic for 4 years - started with laxative abuse then binging/purging. I would binge on 4000+ calories daily then purge it all with flushing (purging until you're just vomiting water). Around the holidays 2015, I tried self-recovery for the sake of myself and my daughter using what I like to call the "scared straight" method. I would force myself to read stories of people getting sick or dying from bulimia. And while it worked on getting me to stop purging, that's also around the time the nightly panic attacks started. I started getting panic attacks over my health, afraid I was going to have a heart attack, etc. There was a point I thought I had diabetes, as funny as that sounds. I went to urgent care like 3 or 4 times around this time - everything came back fine and they tested for everything.

About a month later, the DP/DR started and I remember asking my brother (who's a RN) why I felt "dizzy and dreamy" and he said "it's probably because of your eating disorder, you could die at any moment". Suffice to say, it only made my anxiety worse hearing that! Haha. Then March 2016, I was washing dishes and had a passing violent intrusive thought and almost like a light switch, the OCD and DP/DR basically stayed with me 24/7 since! September 2016, I started taking a supplement for OCD called inositol and it worked wonders.....for about 8 months. This past summer, everything got bad again for some reason. Though this time around, I'm mainly dealing with DP/DR rather than intrusive thoughts and OCD.

So for me....part of me wonders if my mental issues are a result of hormones (gaining a lot of weight really quickly post-recovery), the panic attacks, some mysterious irreversible damage I've done from being bulimic for 4+ years, diet (I eat lots of crap junk food) or lifestyle (spending a lot of time alone, I'm a mom to a toddler, bored a lot, etc).


----------



## KittyKitten

time2wakeup said:


> Yep, same...I have a lot of theories about how my DP could be a physical issue (leaky gut caused by refeeding and medication, which led to "leaky brain," and lymph and liver congestion, etc etc), BUT I feel like at the same time it could totally be a mental issue. However, if it was simply "anxiety," then psych meds would actually help to alleviate my DP, right? Psych meds just make me more spaced out and make the physical issues worse (weight gain, etc). And yeah I also spend a lot of time alone (I work from home), so then I obsess about this a lot and just get more and more confused...
> 
> But yeah if it has anything to do with the bulimia, then no, you haven't caused any irreversible damage. The body is very good at healing itself - you just have to figure out what the problem is - but I would definitely at least try to get off gluten, sugar, caffeine, and alcohol...all things that will cause more inflammation and keep the gut from healing...(if that's part of the problem)


Totally agree with you! I also work from home and spend a lot of time obsessing over how I'm feeling/thinking and I believe the obsessiveness is keeping this "thing" around. But there are many times I'm like "no....this has to be physical". I too have been on meds that did NOTHING. Was on Prozac for 8 weeks: made my DP/DR worse. Then was on Buspirone (anti-anxiety) for a month or so: no relief whatsoever, it was like taking a TicTac...did nothing at all.

Taking inositol helped last year, but part of me wonders if it was A) a placebo effect or B ) lifestyle changes as it was the holidays and I was having issues with my company, so wasn't obsessing over it as much. The inositol effects, if there were any, wore off roughly eight months taking the supplement.

I dealt with similar issues 10 years ago when I was 18. I was dealing with a lot of stress at the time, spending a lot of time alone because I had just graduated high school and wasn't going to college yet. I recall one day, the same "light switch" effect happening. Was just sitting in my room writing in my diary and had a violent intrusive thought and the OCD and DP / DR became a 24/7 thing. Back then, I had no idea what was wrong with me. I recall assuming I was going crazy and there was a point I thought maybe I was possessed or some weird spiritual thing was happening to me. It lasted for 5 months. During that five months, I tried keeping myself super busy. I got involved in church, got a boyfriend, took st. John's Wort.....nothing helped AT ALL. Summer that year, I got myself a very fast-paced job and like night and day, my mental issues were gone totally. The summer ended, I stopped working and the OCD thoughts and DP / DR slowly creeped in again.....until I started college weeks later. After that, never dealt with any of that stuff again. ....until two years ago.

It is weird that a lot of people who have DP/DR tend to spend a lot of time alone. I've also noticed a lot of people with this have OCD.....they're just obsessive people. I don't think it's a coincidence that the two times in my life I've dealt with DP/DR was when I was spending too much time alone. It's almost like your brain saying "hey...you're not keeping me stimulated, I'll find a way to do it". I've also wondered if my bulimia was an outlet for my OCD those four years and when I recovered, my OCD just went onto something else.

This coming spring, my mom is retiring, so I'll have someone to watch the baby for me, and I'm thinking of going out and getting myself a little part time job to see if it helps like it did for me 10 years ago. Sometimes I worry that this time around, I've been dealing with depersonalization and derealization for a lot longer than before and it's not going to go away as easily. But I also do remember that keeping myself busy with menial things around the house or even outside of the house isn't enough to change my mindset, it's almost like you need a routine job or school to keep your mind off of your other issues. I laugh when I tell my husband that I think the cure to all of my issues is getting a job that I hate just enough that I become obsessed over not wanting to go to work and nothing else bothers me LOL


----------



## wexrcvyc65t79hgbuvd768ft

.


----------



## solution90

heyhi said:


> Ok so I tried this once but not successfully. It burned so I probably did it wrong and I just got discouraged and haven't tried again. Also I never had sinus issues that I know of so not really sure if this would be the treatment for me :/ the back of my head does feel heavy tho, idk if that's related
> 
> I will try to keep up the use of my neti pot with the regular salt solution that comes with it bc that didn't burn and I will see if that helps at all
> 
> Is anyone else trying this garlic infusion method? I'd love to see if it works for others


it will burn; this is why garlic is being used because it clears out any stranded mucuses and inflammatory bacteria; and smoothens your passageway; plus this is not only related to your sinus but even to your head tensions so it helps out all around; water on its own can be used but its not as effective; plus the garlic smell/burn willl be felt in the beginning but your body will eventually adjust to it and elevate its tolerance level up.

I suggest you to do this twice a day for three days; plus when you cut up the garlic, cut up bigger pieces instead of smaller ones so you can extract solely water/garlic fusions instead having small of pieces of garlic getting through

After the rinse drink up warm water/garlic and take Cardamom after; do this after each rinsing session twice a day for three days in a row


----------



## sekhmet

Putting raw garlic up your nose.... A serious approach to matters. LOL. Did you get any injuries after that?

So you're saying that you had 24/7 DP for 5 and a half years and doing neti teapot for 5 days cleared it? Wow.... it sounds unbelievable. But if it's true, then it's true. How bad was your DP before you did the neti teapot?


----------



## wexrcvyc65t79hgbuvd768ft

.


----------



## solution90

sekhmet said:


> Putting raw garlic up your nose.... A serious approach to matters. LOL. Did you get any injuries after that?
> 
> So you're saying that you had 24/7 DP for 5 and a half years and doing neti teapot for 5 days cleared it? Wow.... it sounds unbelievable. But if it's true, then it's true. How bad was your DP before you did the neti teapot?


I had chroic dp/dr for 5 years; in 5 days it cleared many parts but i still use this method day to day until i find no use of it but also on the side i used cayenne steams, garlic steams, cardamom steams; drank cayenne water, garlic water, cardamom water, and also ate cayenne, ate cardamom; these additional things also help in opening up any blocked passages
putting up purified water/garlic with non-iodized salt to your nose by using the sinus rinse helped me open up the blocked temple pressure on both sides of my head; the right side of my temple was causing all the pressure but it opened up in matter of 4-5 days which was important; this gve me relief from dp/dr usually this method forces any blocked passageways in your head to open up permanently so more oxygen can flow to the head back and forth freely.


heyhi said:


> Ok I tried it again rn with one clove and cut the pieces bigger. It didn't rlly burn this time. Couldn't bring myself to drink garlic water tho lmao. I'll try to keep it up and do another rinse tmrw.


taking also two pieces of cardamom a day is also good; it helps to open up


----------



## esroh

Ive had an mri that showed nothing but swolen sinuses.I had a mild cold at the time so hm..

I had a lot of ear infections as a kid at the time i developed dpdr.

Anyway, i started this neti pot thing today. I actually feel the pressure increasing right after and after doing it twice my nose is still kinda blocked. Ill definitely continue with this!


----------



## willbarwa

XBrave said:


> this is the second or third time idk, that i'm seeing this on this website. Sinus blockage. someone else (lana? lynda sth like that was her name) had posted about having moments of reality after clearing his nose. sinus blockage is definitely the thing that i've been dealing with since childhood. but what about all the trauma ? how just how this all could be related?


Life can be quite funny. For some people its just sinuses..ha!

I will try this method. I DO have blocked passageways ever since I can remember and do feel that puffy feeling around my eyes. Funny thing when I warm-presse my eyes for a minute, i feel a lot better, as If my vision is more real but it doesnt last long.

I still think that reducing your anxioety and everyhitng esle is still importanr.


----------



## willbarwa

esroh said:


> Ive had an mri that showed nothing but swolen sinuses.I had a mild cold at the time so hm..
> 
> I had a lot of ear infections as a kid at the time i developed dpdr.
> 
> Anyway, i started this neti pot thing today. I actually feel the pressure increasing right after and after doing it twice my nose is still kinda blocked. Ill definitely continue with this!


Let us know your results. I will do this too!


----------



## XBrave

this is another one! check it out:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/15782-cured-for-about-half-a-day/


----------



## solution90

another method is to add crushed red pepper instead of garlic; its way more powerful not sure if its recommended tho...


----------

